# Parental Controls for XM SkyFi



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I discovered a workaround method of devising a parental control that can be implemented easily by the user and then deactivated whenever desired (for Delphi SkyFi units only - I haven't used any other systems).

The current parental control "solution" is to call XM and have them deactivate the channels that contain language you wouldn't want Jr. to hear. This has the effect unfortunately of also killing the channels when you are out on the road "sans yuppie larvae".

If you go to the menu page, you can individually add/skip channels which will remove them from the category list and will skip them. Most people will not even know that the channels are not available as they are not "greyed out" or shown as locked, they merely disappear from the list.

If you have a savvy teenager, he/she can easily bypass this by going to the menu, but it is a simple solution which will work in most cases. You can avoid embarassment when you are taking the mother in law to the airport or your grandmother to church, yet still hear XM Comedy or Playboy Radio without fear of ramifications from those who would not "enjoy" these channels as the rest of us.


----------

